# Using Digitrax to change decoder address



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I am new at this.

I have the DCS51 and everything works. 

I set up the programming track, and I just recently successfully changed the address of a BLI NW200 from 03 to 1217.

I followed the same exact procedure on pages 23 and 24, but my Athearn Genesis GP9 keeps defaulting back to 03 no matter how many times I try to store the new 1137 four digit number.

It runs fine as 03.

What am I doing wrong?


Bill


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's very strange. Could be a fault. What brand of decoder is it? Do you know if its NMRA compliant? If the decoder was factory fitted it needs to go back to the retailer you bought it from. If the decoder was fitted by you don't worry most manufactures offer a goof proof warranty.

If you want to know if it is the decoder for sure you could swap it out for the one in your other loco, presuming that also has an eight pin plug.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If it is a self install, the Athearn board that you plug the decoder into could be faulty. Since I install Soundtraxx in my HO locomotives, I now removed the Athearn board and solder in a ne Soundtraxx.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

It is an Athearn Genesis Texas and Pacific. I thought it was near the top of the line. I bought it from a dealer at a train show last week. 

There is no telling how long ago it was manufactured.


Bill


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Did you try a factory reset? There is no telling how many people have messed with that decoder.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

No, I have not tried a re-set.

I don't want to lose #3 and have it be worthless or something like that. I can at least run it as #3.

I live in a small town with no help for 60 miles.

I could e-mail Athearn or Digitraxx.

Do they assist on matters such as this?

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Have you met your neighbor in Kerrville? He has quite a layout. He might be able to give you a few pointers.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Sometimes people forget that power must be cut to the track and then restored before a new assignment of address will take effect. The DB150 does this if you use Paged Mode, which Digitrax recommends for that system. Is yours different?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Mister Bill said:


> No, I have not tried a re-set.
> 
> I don't want to lose #3 and have it be worthless or something like that. I can at least run it as #3.
> 
> ...


When you do a reset, it defaults to #3 as the address. From there, you can try programming it to the address that you want.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Jerry, 

Yes, I have seen his layout.

It is spectacular. I cannot think along such lines, like when I cannot change an engine number.

Bill


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

OK, Ken.

I will give it a shot.

Thanks to everyone for your input.

Bill


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

A reset is a good idea. You'll need to lift the shell to determine which make decoder you have, then you'll know which CV needs changing. Unless its a old decoder it won't operate in page mode, your Digitrax will determine the correct mode.

If you don't want to remove the shell read the manufactures' number from your Digitrax when it going through the initial set up procedure and check it on the NMRA site.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bill

If none of the suggested tricks works and you have both Digitrax controller
and the loco decoder is Digitrax, go to their website. You can
email them. Describe your gear, and what you have done, and
how it fails. They usually email you back in a few hours. Be
as complete as possible in describing what steps you've taken.

Don


----------



## jepps (Mar 2, 2016)

Bill,

Go to Digitrax website and search out KB33. That knowledge bulletin tells you how to program soundtraxx decoders using your command station. Soundtraxx decoders require more current than the DCS51 delivers in the programming mode so you must use blast programming on the main track or use an isolated track connected to Rail A &B. The easiest way to do this is disconnect the rail A & B leads from your layout and connect them to a 3' section of track and program the addresss there. If you choose to program on the main make sure there are no other loco's on the main or they will all be programmed to that address.

The other option is to use a PR3Xtra, made by Digitrax, and a PTB100 and program from a computer using JMRI. The PTB100 (Programming Track Booster), made by soundtraxxx, boosts the current to the level required by Tsunami decoders.

BLI decoders require less current than Soundtraxx when programming that's why you were able to program the BLI loco using the regular programming method.

Hope this solves your problem.

Jim


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Jim,

Thanks, so much.

What is "blast"?

Is that on the selection list?

I have not started yet, but I will work on the main line. I have removed all other locos.

I have done that once, per the instructions in the Digitraxx book. I tried both the programming track and main line. I tried to do the exact same routine.

That is why I was curious what "blast" was.

Sometimes I think blasting is the only solution. Just kidding.

Bill


----------



## jepps (Mar 2, 2016)

Bill,
I'm not sure why they refer to it as "Blast" programming... probably because the current is a bit stronger and it blasts the commands out to everything on the track.

Follow the instructions in Digitrax's KB33 and I'm sure you'll be able to change the address. Let me know if you're successful. 
Jim


----------

